# Rapido table



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

We've recently accquired a 2008 Rapido 7090C. We've not used it much yet, but so far we love it.

I've made one or two adjustments like extending the runners for the big under bed draw to make access easier and adding an additional battery and alarm system. 

The one thing I am not happy with is the table that drops down to make a single bed. I find when using the table that the lever to drop the table down to make the bed gets in the way. I'm considering shortening it by about 3", has any body else tried this?


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Scattycat said:


> We've recently accquired a 2008 Rapido 7090C. We've not used it much yet, but so far we love it.
> 
> I've made one or two adjustments like extending the runners for the big under bed draw to make access easier and adding an additional battery and alarm system.
> 
> The one thing I am not happy with is the table that drops down to make a single bed. I find when using the table that the lever to drop the table down to make the bed gets in the way. I'm considering shortening it by about 3", has any body else tried this?


I haven't looked at my table to see if it is feasible to shorten the table operating lever but wondered how you got on with your boiler/heater problem?


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

We're considering removing it altogether or fitting a smaller top as we'll never use it as a bed. Another job on my list :lol:


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

Techno100 said:


> We're considering removing it altogether or fitting a smaller top as we'll never use it as a bed. Another job on my list :lol:


We find the table size fine. Folded it's fine for the two of us. It's just when its folded and pushed back the lever gets in the way


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

rayc said:


> Scattycat said:
> 
> 
> > We've recently accquired a 2008 Rapido 7090C. We've not used it much yet, but so far we love it.
> ...


I did put it on the original thread, but as it turned out it was, to quote the invoice, MOTEUR DE COMBUSTION. Which worked out at, including fitting, the princely sum of 466€ plus tax.

I'm still trying to get the money back via the warranty, but nothing like this works quickly over hear :roll:

At least we're confident that we should be warm when we set off for our winter trip, it was -13 when we left last year.


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

Bump!


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

Sorted  

So no more snagging my leg when I slide into the forward facing bench seat :wink:


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

:?:


----------



## mr2 (Feb 26, 2009)

Techno100 said:


> We're considering removing it altogether or fitting a smaller top as we'll never use it as a bed. Another job on my list :lol:


We have recently purchased a Rapido 924F which ticked all the boxes apart from the big and heavy table which stretches across the floor and a nuisance to pass. As only 2 of us will use the MH, i've taken it out and replaced it witha shelf and bought a small table (triangular top & centre pillar) from IKEA -increased payload and convenient sized table.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Techno100 said:


> :?:


http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1355292.html#1355292


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

see what I did with my table for my Hymer 544

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-132122-20-days0-orderasc-.html

simple solution, lots more space!


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Yes I did that in ASH my Strarspirit with two sizes of table top.
I could do it in Robbie too but I'd use the almost flush fitting fiamma foot as the hole for it would be hidden when putting the original table back.
Wifey actually likes the Rapido table 
8O 
We'll see how it goes now it rotates freely and the handle is gone


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

yes, we may consider putting in the inset base in future, but didn't want to make a hole in the floor until we see that it works fully.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Of course the problem would not arise if the manufacturer made the table correctly. The lever should of course lock the pedestal when the handle is horizontal and out of the way of your legs rather than when it is pointing down and a hinderance BUT will they learn? NO


----------



## Tansy (May 11, 2005)

I just dismantled tabletop, removed the turntable, extricated the lever, put it in the vice and bent it at right angles so that it is U shaped rather than L shaped. As it locks when horizontal, it doesn't need to go vertically to unlock, so it doesn't matter if it hits the leg. At least it is now out of sight and no knocked knees.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Mine locked in the vertical position


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Anyone need a new (yes new) Rapido table top? cheap


----------

